# Salt Fork crappie



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Hit salt fork this morning with a bucket of minnows and the crappie were on fire....most fish were caught in 3-4 fow along brush piles....got my limit, biggest was 14 inches....females are holding eggs but not swelled......also caught 2 nice channel cats 16 incher and 21 incher...on the ultra light.... beautiful day to be out overcast and a small breeze


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Water temp 62-64
Stained not bad though
Caught a bunch of short crappie brought home 13 that were over 10


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Keep hearing guys saying that water is really low at Saltfork ??
True or not ?


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Went Yesterday the Water was a little low but it must of came up with the Rain. I was hearing the same. Lots of Boats out


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Normal elevation for Salt Fork is 800 ft, currently it's at 800.2 ft


----------

